# ترنيمة ست يا دميانه مديح القديسة العفيفة دميانة



## shadymokhles (26 مايو 2007)

*ست يا دميانة من شريط الشماس بولس ملاك*
*عيني بترعاك*​ 
*للتحميل*​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/16547343/393992fc/sat_ya_dmyana.html​ 





*كلمات الترنيمة*
*ترنيمة ست يا دميانه*
*القرار: ست يا دميانة يا شهيدة يا طاهرة*
*اليوم جاينلك جاينلك في زيارة مباركة*​

*1- جايين نزورك نتملي بنورك*
*عايزين شفاعتك يا ستي شفاعتك ويانا*​ 
*2- في قصر عالي فوق في البراري*
*ويا أربعين قديسة عيشتي فرحانة*​ 
*3- سهرانة بتصلي للرب تملي*
*جه عدو الخير يحاربك معركة خسرانة*​ 
*4- طلب أبوكي يجوزوكي*
*رفضتي يا طاهرة وقولتي عريسي اللي فداني*​ 
*5- عارفين جهادك في يوم إستشهادك*
*يوم ما وقفتي بقوة حامية إيمانك*​ 
*6- أكملتي جهادك في يوم إستشهادك*
*روحتي لعريسك حبيبك بإكليل نوراني*​ 
*7- نسألك إذكرينا عند فادينا*
*لكي يتمم يتمم رحمة وحنانا*​ 





يارب الترنيمة تعجبكم​


----------



## totty (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة ست يا دميانه مديح القديسة العفيفة دميانة*

ميرسى ليك اوى وبركتها تكون معانا وتساعدنا
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## المزاحم (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ست يا دميانه مديح القديسة العفيفة دميانة*

سلام المسيح معاكم    ربنا يبارك حياتك كنت نفسى فى ترنيمة دى من زمان   بتفكرنا بعيدها فى شهر خمسة فى ديرها فى البرارى


----------



## kokielpop (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ست يا دميانه مديح القديسة العفيفة دميانة*

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس 
اله واحد امين 
شكرا جدا على المجهود الرائع دة انا كان نفسى فى الترنيمة دية من زمان 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *​


----------



## markopola (23 يناير 2009)

ترنيمة روعة شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابن ست الكل (8 مايو 2009)

شكرا ليكم على الترنيمه+++ بركنها معنا جميعا


----------



## kalimooo (10 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا على الترنيمة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 مايو 2009)

اللينك لايعمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## markopola (12 مايو 2009)

many thanks


----------

